# Aires in Portugal



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi All 
Seen on OAL has this been reported on here ? is there a POI listing?

http://www.campingcarportugal.com/index2_uk.htm

Regards Ray


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

You can download the POI's on the site.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just come across this again in my bookmarks
Scroll down to each Country
http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/recherche.php


----------

